# Lost and confused :(



## sheena (Feb 13, 2012)

OK so im new and not sure what this will do for me but hopefully help. ive been with my husband for 3 years and at the beginning as always i felt so loved and cared for. we don't have kids together but each have one of our own. his doesn't live with us. as time went on i began to see that he loved to drink and when he did he got pretty nasty. we've had so many fights that i cant even count and some that my daughter has seen him call me down to my lowest.... she thinks that he is her father which i seee now was wrong to do. he is such an alcoholic and doesn't want to change. i see him so unhappy all the time he cant feel any emotion or even want to show anyone love. when hes drunk he wants to do drugs and if i say anything he gets mad at me. he knows hes not good for me and has tried to leave but i am sooo scared of being alone and him being with someone else that i cant seem to let it happen. i beg him to come back and "work" on us. last week he left after a fight and said he wants me to find better and all that. so he msg me a couple days later (after i see his dating add on a website) says hes no good for me and that he still loves me and will keep trying if i don't say anything about his drinking. i have no money and live 10 hours away from my home town so ya im scared that im stuck and alone. he comes home tells me the girls hes msg is because he couldn't stop thinking about me so to get his mind off of me he was gonna sleep with someone...:wtf: now hes here and i cant trust him at all and just the night aftre he gets back he calls me names while drunk in front of my daughter. he got a txt from a girl and swears he didn't msg her but now i dont know...im planning on leaving once he gets taxes but im leaving for my daughter not for me so it hurts so much cause im not ready....i love him so much and im scared to be alone. im scared i miss him sooo much i cant cope...also all i think about is him with someone else and wow it hurts. i look at him and just start to cry. plz someone let me know what you've been through and got over it.....


----------



## dachshund (Feb 6, 2012)

Having kind of same problem..... 
Have you guys tried counselling?


----------



## sheena (Feb 13, 2012)

He won't go... Says there's nothing wrong with him. He says I can just leave he's not changing and shouldn't have to, but for some reason I'm still here...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dachshund (Feb 6, 2012)

My case is worse. Well, everybody has their own.
Can you still talk to him? What do you really want? Save your marriage?


----------



## sheena (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't talk about anything that has to do with how I feel he can't relate to anything and doesn't liek to feel anything. I want to stay with my husband but I'm not sure if its. The best situation for my daughter...like I said he won't change but I don't know how to bbe ok with leaving. I'm scared ****less of everything that may happen. I talked to him about everything and he just tells me if I don't like anything to find better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dachshund (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess all we can do is be patient. My wife doesn't want to work on it either, can't really have any conversations unless hearing that she wants to divorce. I know you want to save this, but maybe you should let him know that you can leave him if he's taking right actions.


----------



## sheena (Feb 13, 2012)

I try and be patient and say ill try and work on things but then he keeps drinking and drinking and does stuff and I feel I just can't deal. Its like he wants me to leave but sometimes just doesn't want to plain out say it. He has said he wants me to but then when he's being nice says I don't want you lo leave because he loves me but knows I can do better without him becase I can't accept wh he is. I know I can't change anyone but myself but wow I wish I could because I have so much love for him and so does my daugter but he just doesn't care to want to change or show us love...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dachshund (Feb 6, 2012)

Probably almost same as how my wife's being now. I'm the one who's still willing to fight, but seems nothing really works for that. Read my post too. You might find something.....
Yeah, why the people has to hurt each other. And not being honest?
Well at least I could tell that your husband still wants to be in the marriage. And maybe just being lazy.


----------

